# Denatured Natural



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All,

During my childhood I used to make my slingshots harvesting a fresh forked branch and attaching some latex tubing with rubber bands.
For the pouch I usually tried some canvas and eventually leather.
Those slingshots were in most of the cases made, used, forgotten and then the cycle repeated.

Some years ago I got as a gift a Crossman Vortex slingshot and my craze for sling shooting returned.

Then and some months back, my good forum friend Chepo69 revived my curiosity for building myself a natural slingshot, as I used to do it in my childhood, but now having more patience to do it to last.

Afther this, I've made only a handfull of them, finding it really relaxing and therapeutic to make, and at the end.. Fun has just began...









Now, may I present to you one of my more recent slingshots, this one is made out of a mesquite natural fork and shaped into a curved ergonomic slingshot.

It is built for over the top shooting using latex tubes.

Very comfortable to shoot and hold in different positions.

I hope you like it.












































Cheers !


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, that's a fine fork and I bet it brings you lots of joy to shoot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

HiCS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During my childhood I used to make my slingshots harvesting a fresh forked branch and attaching some latex tubing with rubber bands.
> For the pouch I usually tried some canvas and eventually leather.
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous. What method do you use for getting the air out of the tubes?


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

A very nice one


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great resortera! I like that fork a lot. Naturals are the best!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey that looks like a good shooter to me! Very Nice! -- Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Me gusto muchisimo! Estoy envidioso, porque tu eres muy talentoso! (Perdon me español.)


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

ZDP-189, Henry in Panama, Joseph, jmplsnt,Tex, Dayhiker:

Thanks a lot for your words.

Henry: Air was took off by a simple suck-and-tie method..







.

Dayhiker: Thanks for taking the time to write in spanish... Not bad.

Cheers !


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Great looken shooter wish I could find a decent looking fork every one I see never looks right to me.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not usually a huge fan of naturals... but I've got to say, this one is VERY nice!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ese es mi gallo!

Como decimos por Acambaro... "Te hiciste fuera de la bacinica" mi Lord. te quedó DPM abriendo historial customero y con ganas, haces que mi angurria por una de mezquite crezca infinitamente.

Gracias por el crédito de "encandilador" y como diría Alberto Cotéz "...que cosas tiene la vida ...Mariana" pues gracias a éste amigo HiCS aprendí a como consentir y tratar mejor la madera. pues antes no les ponía nada para sellarlas.

That's my rooster!

As we say around here "I did off the potty," My Lord. I was excellent.Opening track record in custom and excellence, you make my desire for a mesquite grow infinitely.

Thanks for the credit of "glaring" and Alberto Cotéz say "... that things have life ... Mariana" because thanks to this friend HiCS learned how best to treat wood. Well, before I put anything not sealed.

Chepo


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Ese es mi gallo!
> 
> Como decimos por Acambaro... "Te hiciste fuera de la bacinica" mi Lord. te quedó DPM abriendo historial customero y con ganas, haces que mi angurria por una de mezquite crezca infinitamente.
> 
> ...


Mi estimado Chepo, siempre un gusto recibir tus comentarios... Aquí andamos con la faceta de horquetero... la verdad, nunca le había invertido tanto tiempo, cariño y detalle a hacer una resortera... como comenté en mi post.. de huerco prácticamente las hacía para la ocasión y las conservaba unos días y luego... pues quedaba en el olvido y cuando la ocasión lo ameritaba.. hacía otra nueva.
Te mando un abrazo mi estimado.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful slingshot and excellent craftsmanship too !


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

smitty said:


> Beautiful slingshot and excellent craftsmanship too !


Thanks Smitty... making them is part of the fun too...

I've found that for me is not as important to add a slingshot to my drawer than actually spending some time sawing, carving, filing, sanding and polishing and at the end have something functional and fun to use... Sometimes I finish up with something beautiful, but not so good for a slingshot... not this case.. this one made me retire my other full sized slingshots. Now they are free for me to think on modifying or recondition them, since I have this new one to play with.









Cheers.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice and curvaceous. i like it.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey HiCS, That is a very nice fork you made. So Chepo brainwashed you to make a fork, just like me. Your fork is made out of mezquite, my favorite wood. Thanks for sharing and please bring us again nice work like this. Saludos!!!
Orale HiCS, esta muy buena tu orqueta. Asi que te sonsaco este Chepo a hacer una resortera, lo mismo hizo conmigo. Tu recua esta hecha de mezquite, mi madera favorita. Gracias por compartirla con nosotros y por favor vuelve con mas trabajos como estos. Saludos!!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a cracking fork!


----------

